# Global EV Club Database



## johnzhfg (Mar 15, 2012)

good and thanks for you all!


----------



## DaveEV (7 mo ago)

Matt, can you update list with Hawaii clubs? Big Island EV Association, Kauai EV, Tesla Hawaii Club, and Maui Niu EV.


----------

